

Show HN: Raster PHP a framework for websites - andraganescu
https://github.com/draganescu/rasterPHP

======
andraganescu
Just in case you don't fancy the spice girls here is a more proper
introductory article

[http://draganescu.github.io/raster/specs/php/2014/06/29/intr...](http://draganescu.github.io/raster/specs/php/2014/06/29/introducing-
raster-php.html)

------
krapp
I like the idea of using html as its own templating language.

Have you considered using DOMDocument and DOMXpath instead of regex searches?

~~~
andraganescu
Yes I have. I still hover over this approach, considering I am implementing
the same pattern in js now with node, so an even greater opportunity for it.

One thing I did want was for this framework to be as friendly as possible to
designers and junior frontend-ers and I fear xpath is not easy to grasp ...

